# Need help with manicure nail drill attachments!



## vondurkisi (Feb 4, 2012)

I have this AEG manicure and pedicure set:  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AEG-MPS-4920-Manicure-Pedicure/dp/B001RB204A/and I have no idea what the tools in it do. In it are: 2 polishing attachments, 1 callus remover disc, 2 nail file discs (rough/fine), 1 big file cone, 2 small file cones (pointed/blunt), 1 nail brush, 1 cuticle pusher, Nail pusher. 

I really want to know what it does and how to use it and what the difference is between all of them.. and I also don't know which one is which.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ Can someone fill me in, please?


----------



## vondurkisi (Feb 4, 2012)

please help!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vondurkisi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have this AEG manicure and pedicure set:
> 
> ...


 Polishing attachments will buff and shine nails.

Callus remover disc will sand off any calluses (the rough bumps/lumps) from the feet. Also can be used on the heels of feet if the skin there is tough and leathery.

Nail file discs will smooth the nails.

The file cones to be used in a manicure, typically in preparation for artificial nails.

Nail brush is used in mani/pedis to clean the nails and surrounding skin from dirt and dead skin.

Cuticle/nail pusher pushes the *eponychium* back to reveal either in preparation of skin removal or just to make the nails look longer.


----------



## vondurkisi (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you! But I actually don't know what attachment is what 




 (you know, how the polishing attachments look like and all that.. )


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

Left to right:

First two are the two polishing attachments followed by the callus remover disc and the last two are the nail file discs (rough/fine).

Attached to the "drill" is the big file cone

The 2 small file cones (pointed/blunt) are below the nail brush and cuticle pusher.  The blue item on the right looks to be the nail pusher. Power code in the back.


----------



## vondurkisi (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you sooo much!


----------

